# Pics of Miss Twiggy



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

This is my new hoglet, Boba Twiggle. I picked her up from a wonderful breeder in Colorado Springs almost two weeks ago. I figured that since I got so much good information from this forum before buying her, you all deserve to see the baby you helped teach me how to care for!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

How lucky you are to have such a sweet and adorable little baby! I like the photo where she is curled up asleep- it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. I hope you two have a great time bonding!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, I love her little face, what a sweetie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! Miss Twiggy is too cute


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is very cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, Mis Twiggy is such a pretty lady ;D

I love how her nose has a hint of pink, and her quills and face are brown. It looks like she's made of strawberry chocolates ;D


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She id gorgeous! I love the 6th picture-sweet baby face!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, she is adorable and so is her name!


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! She's a real cuddlehog. She's not a huge fan of having her quills messed with, but she flops down and falls asleep whenever I stroke her face--not that she usually needs encouragement to fall asleep! XD



> I love how her nose has a hint of pink, and her quills and face are brown. It looks like she's made of strawberry chocolates and ;D


Haha, true! The breeder thinks she'll be a dark eyed cinnacot, but I'm not quite sure.She just looks brown to me.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I was feeling pretty awful until I saw these pictures. (I've either been having a severe allergy attack that is continuing from yesterday, or I'm getting a cold. Fun.) Isn't it strange how you can be feeling like complete and utter crap one minute, but in the next when you see a cute hedgehog, (or a cute anything, really) you cheer right up? And this hoglet definitely qualifies as 'cute.' Squee-worthy, is more like it. She's very pretty, you must be so happy to have her home with you at last.

Have to agree with the others, that last picture is my favourite. Hedgepiggy sleeping positions are so funny.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a sweet precious baby!! I also love the last picture. Thanks so much for sharing! We hope to see more as she grows up.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

teehee, thank you both. I'd be more than happy to add pics as time goes along. I'll just come back and post more in this thread every so often. So, for the sake of having everything in one place, I'll post the pics I put in the cuddling spots topic here as well.
















And I sympathize with your allergies, Sela! They can be so miserable. Boba is my first mammal because of how bad I am with fur and feathers.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I saw your pics (on the other thread) and oh my gawsh Miss Twiggy is way too adorable!
She looks like such a tiny lil fella ^-^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*squeel* Adorable!!!


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

So, yesterday she did something so cute I couldn't stand it. She was asleep on my lap, and I think she was dreaming. She alternated between jiggling her feet like she was running and what looked and sounded like suckling. And I swear, she was grinning the whole time.

















Silly Twig-pig!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks like a little angel sleeping. Look at those chubby little legs!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is amazingly adorable! What a sweet face!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, she's adorable! I love her side-sleeping pics. I wonder if we bought from the same breeder? We got Wilson from a breeder in Colorado Springs. We've had him since September 5.


----------



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

TribbleTrouble said:


>


This is the cutest picture!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, she is so precious!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Miss Twiggy looks so well socialized, so comfortable being tweaked and held by you.  Enjoy her cuteness and company!


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Sheryl said:


> Oh, she's adorable! I love her side-sleeping pics. I wonder if we bought from the same breeder? We got Wilson from a breeder in Colorado Springs. We've had him since September 5.


Could be! I got Boba on August 29th, and I'm certain she had a few more litters due. Miss Twiggy came a nice woman named Jeanne Robtoy. This is her website: http://pickyhedgies.com/

Thanks for the complements, everyone, but I really have to give the credit to the breeder for her sweet looks and attitude, because she's been quite gentle from the get go. She's never bitten or popped, that I've seen, and she doesn't seem too upset by strangers handling her. Here are some of the many many outtakes from the average size and weight thread--she was anointing like crazy!


----------



## libraryhedgehog (Sep 6, 2010)

She is so cute! Congratulations! It's really nice that she is so comfortable with you! Have fun together!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

TribbleTrouble said:


> Here are some of the many many outtakes from the average size and weight thread--she was anointing like crazy!


 :lol: What a cutie! Yeah, trying to take the picture for that thread was like trying to wrangle wet cats. But my 2 just tried to run away - they've already eaten up enough money. :lol:


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

TribbleTrouble said:


> I got Boba on August 29th, and I'm certain she had a few more litters due. Miss Twiggy came a nice woman named Jeanne Robtoy.


Yes, the same breeder! She was so nice and I agree with you about crediting the breeder. She must have handled the babies quite a lot as Wilson is also extremely friendly, even with strangers and my daughter's friends all coming by to pet him. He's never bitten any of us.

How cool would it be if Twiggy and Wilson were littermates? Wilson was born June 9, I think. He was the last one of his litter to be claimed, although she had two younger hedgies from a more recent litter that were also ready to go, but DD chose Wilson.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

That's so awesome! Her father is Tymes Too and the mother is either Nendia or Nambia, I can't remember which. Is she Wilson's sister? Also I looked up a pic of your boy in one of your earlier threads and he's super adorable!



PJM said:


> :lol: What a cutie! Yeah, trying to take the picture for that thread was like trying to wrangle wet cats. But my 2 just tried to run away - they've already eaten up enough money. :lol:


lol! I just hope the school vending machines take bills with tiny little holes in them. 

EDIT: I just found I pic I'd meant to post a few days ago.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

TribbleTrouble said:


> Is she Wilson's sister?


I haven't received my pedigree forms yet but I will let you know when I do. That would be soooo cool!


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Absolutely--I'm so curious what you'll find out! Do you still have your receipt? I haven't gotten my pedigree either, but the parents were listed on the receipt.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

My receipt just says "1 male HH - Valentine". I think that must have been his original name. I hope to get the pedigree forms soon to find out! If you are anywhere near Fort Collins, we should plan to trade off watching each other's hedgies on vacation!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Usually breeders give the pedigree at time of pickup. Did you not get a birth certificate with his birth date or anything?


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I did not, but she is mailing it. She had two more families coming to look at/pick up hoglets and we were late arriving in the first place, so she was a bit busy at the time. Then the next day she had a death in the family and was out of state for a week. It has only been a couple of weeks so I'm sure it will be arriving soon.


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

This pic made my day :lol:


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh wow, I had no idea she was having such a rough time! I hope she's doing okay.  Anyway, for my part I'm not worried about not having received my pedigree yet as she's so swamped with emails that it takes her a while to get through it at the best of times and I had to send her the name I decided on.



Sheryl said:


> If you are anywhere near Fort Collins, we should plan to trade off watching each other's hedgies on vacation!


I'm just an hour and a half down the highway in Aurora, so that's certainly worth thinking about!



horge said:


> This pic made my day :lol:


haha, yeah, I was giggling like a maniac when I took those. The way she was contorting her butt was just too ridiculous


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Her sister passed away.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My parents live in Colorado & I grew up there. I am flying them out to Little Rock early next year for vacation & to meet the Babies for the first time. I HOPE that they totally fall in love with them & want hedgies of their own. *wish* If so, I may be talking to you guys about breeders.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh wow, Sheryl--how awful for her!  

And PJM, I'd be happy to offer whatever help I can if the situation arises! I know of, oh, three or so USDA licensed breeders who look reputable here (two in the Colorado Springs area and one near Lakewood).


----------

